# Looking For A Good Milling Vise Attachment For My Clausing 1301 Lathe.



## caddguy (Nov 21, 2016)

I would like to know where and what brand of a milling vise attachment would you recommend for my 13" lathe?  I found a few on ebay...but not sure if they will work or for that matter, worth the money. I do not want to buy a dedicated mill at this time for my instrument projects.
Any suggestions or advice much appreciated!
~Dave


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 21, 2016)

Won't matter which one you choose, they are all very light duty.  I have a small one dad bought many years ago for the 9" SBL I have now.  It is a Palmgren brand.  For drilling smaller holes it is ok.   For light milling it is ok as long as you don't get in a big hurry.  On a 13" lathe, which is a bit more solid, probably work fine.  As for which one to choose, can't help you much there.  I would suggest posting pictures of some of the ones you are looking at and maybe others can shed some light on the subject.  Ken


----------



## Chipper5783 (Nov 22, 2016)

I bought one of these SB units for my 15" lathe - it is a good sized lump of iron (I think it was the biggest one that SB offered).  It was okay, fussy to use.  As Ken pointed out it is quite limited.  I think it would work better if one had a handy lock for the cross slide and the vertical slide (I used various mock ups, it would have saved time to make a proper lock).  When I finally had more space, money and the opportunity came along - I bought a milling machine (and another and another).  Now the vertical slide just sits on a back shelf (I thought it may be useful on the T&C grinder).


----------



## caddguy (Nov 22, 2016)

Here is one I am currnetly looking at...:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291862423417?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 22, 2016)

the milling attachment looks like it may work ok. i have no experience with that particular brand.

i used an Atlas Milling Attachment when i had my TH42 (10x36).
it was fine for light milling.
but, i quickly found its limitations.
i sold the attachment because i gained a couple mills and it was collecting dust


----------



## Chipper5783 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Dave,  I assume you have considered the attachment to the cross slide (I had to make an adapter plate to mount my mill attachment).  The cross slide on my 15" Enterprise is a flat machined surface with 2 T-slots at the back and a T-slot for the compound (so with the compound off, I had a pretty solid bolting location).

As far at the one you are looking at on e-bay; I'd say the vise seems *very *modest.  Milling often involves interrupted cuts, so the work needs to be *seriously *secured.  Milling vises need to have some mass and lots of holding pressure (the work must not move).  There are many other options for securing work pieces to a mill table.  For the attachment you are looking at, the vise is removable and you would probably be better off bolting directly to the table (there are lots of creative clamping arrangements, many of which are best made in the home shop).   Many of the metal work project books provide suggestions for table clamping tools, also Harold Hall's excellent web site: www.homews.co.uk/index.html .   Of course without the vise, you will have less overhang and a stiffer set up (similar to the Myford or MLA-5 from statecollegecentral).

Let us know how you make out,
Regards, David


----------

